# Potluck ideas...



## Swifty (Aug 15, 2005)

My parents are going to a potluck this friday and they've asked me to whiop n easy appeitizer that they can take with them. Of course I agreed but I don't have any great ideas! I want to try something really delicious and new. 
What would be some great things to make; please include the recipe if possible.
(Mind you, there are no specialty food stores around here so plz no gourmet ingredients)
THANKS!


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2005)

This one sounds weird to people who have never had it, but trust me these are the best ever.

Bacon Wrapped Watermelon Rind

You can find pickled watermelon rind in the pickle section of any supermarket. They are very sweet. Take anywhere from a half a slice to a whole slice of bacon and wrap around a piece of watermelon rind and secure with a toothpick. Place under the broiler and cook until the bacon is done. The are best cooked just before serving, but can also just be reheated in the over or toaster oven when it is time to serve them. Make a lot because they disappear VERY fast.


----------



## Cherry2000 (Aug 15, 2005)

Barbecups

 

1 lb. ground beef

½ cup prepared barbeque sauce

¼ chopped onion

1 to 2 tablespoons brown sugar

10 oz. can of flaky biscuits

2 oz. (1/2 cup) shredded Cheddar or American Cheese

 

Heat oven to 400 degrees.  Grease 10 muffin cups. Brown ground beef in skillet. Drain. Stir in barbecue sauce, onion, and brown sugar. Cook 1 minute to blend flavors, stirring constantly.

 

Separate dough into 10 biscuits. Place 1 biscuit in each greased muffin cup; firmly press in bottom and up sides forming ¼ inch rim.  Spoon meat mixture into each biscuit-lined cup, and sprinkle with cheese.

 

Bake at 400 degrees for 10 to 12 minutes or until edges of biscuits are golden brown. Cool slightly before removing from pan.

 

NOTE:  I cut each biscuit in half, and make these in mini-muffin tins for bite-sized appetizers.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 15, 2005)

Swifty said:
			
		

> My parents are going to a potluck this friday and they've asked me to whiop n easy appeitizer that they can take with them. Of course I agreed but I don't have any great ideas! I want to try something really delicious and new.



Can you give us some more details? Do you have anything particular in mind? Appetizers are my favorite so I have lots of appetizer recipes. It it were up to me, that's all I would eat! 

Will they have access to an oven or do you need cold things? How about a crock pot? When are you planning to prepare it - how far ahead of time? Is spicy OK?


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 15, 2005)

*Bacon wrapped maraschino cherries*

I once had something quite divine - maraschino cherries that had been wrapped with bacon and baked. The little package was held together with a toothpick. This is not a very good recipe, in that I don't have quantities, dimensions, oven temps or times - but hey, that never stops me from giving something a try!!!! 

I found this on the web, it doesn't mention the cherries, and I just ran the cherry idea past my good-cook friend from New Zealand (who frowned and said "Ewwww") but here it is:
 [font=Comic Sans MS, Helvetica, Sanserif]*Bacon-Wrapped Things *[/font]  [font=Comic Sans MS, Helvetica, Sanserif] [/font]  [font=Comic Sans MS, Helvetica, Sanserif]*You can wrap many things in ½ of a bacon strip, and broil until the bacon is well cooked, turning occasionally.  Try: sm. bread sticks; green olives; pitted prunes; fresh shrimp; water chestnuts; chicken livers; cherry tomatoes; mushrooms; dates; pineapple cubes; candied watermelon chunks; scallops; smoked oysters or clams; cocktail hot dogs.  Or: cut crusts from slices of white bread and cut in ¼`s; flatten bread with rolling pin. Spread with small curd creamed cottage cheese and roll up, with bacon slice around and broil.*[/font]


----------



## Haggis (Aug 15, 2005)

Prosciutto wrapped around rockmelon, figs and nectarines (baking until prosciutto crisps up is optional) are another example of the awesome pairing between salty and sweet.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 15, 2005)

Clams and Muscles 


12 oz - mussels
12 oz - clams
1 tsp - pine nuts
1/2 tsp - rosemary leaves (trimmed)
50 g - soft butter
a pinch - fleur de sel (French sea salt)
1/2 tsp - chopped tomatoes (seeds removed)
15 ml - olive oil
2 slices - baguette (toasted & buttered)
1/2 tsp - capers 


 Directions:

In a very hot cast iron pan with olive oil, sauté clams first. After 1 minute add mussels. Add   butter, pine nuts, tomatoes and rosemary. Cook until mussels & clams open. Remove from heat and flavor with fleur de sel and capers. Serve with 2 slices of toasted & buttered baguette.

Spinach Bacon Deviled Eggs

 Description:
 From Country Home magazine - recipe of the month.

 Ingredients:
 12 hard cooked eggs, peeled, cut in half, and yolks mashed in a bowl
1/2 cup frozen chopped spinach, thawed, drained and squeezed dry
1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/4 cup real bacon bits
2 1/2 Tbl. cider vinegar
2 Tbl. butter, softened
1 Tbl. sugar
2 tsp. black pepper
1/4 tsp. salt

Combine the thoroughly mashed yolks with the remaining ingredients and mix well.   Fill the whites evenly with the mixture.



Cinnamon sugared nuts

2 egg whites
1 c Sugar
8 cups unblanched almonds or pecans, or walnuts
1/4 C Cinnamon



 Heat oven to 300°. Stir whites and nuts in bowl until nuts are well coated and sticky. Mix sugar 
and cinnamon; sprinkle over nuts, stir until nuts are completly coated. Spread in a single layer on 
2 ungeased cookie shets. Bake about 30 minutes or until nuts are toasted and dry. Store in an 
airtight container


----------



## amber (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, this might sound simple, but it's great, a bit of sweet and sharp taste.

Toothpicks, canned chunked pineapple, and a chunk of sharp cheddar.  Thats it! 
One piece of pineapple, one piece of cheddar


----------



## GB (Aug 15, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Ok, this might sound simple, but it's great, a bit of sweet and sharp taste.
> 
> Toothpicks, canned chunked pineapple, and a chunk of sharp cheddar.  Thats it!
> One piece of pineapple, one piece of cheddar


This is great with apple as well.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 15, 2005)

Well I was thinking more of an appetizier than can be prepared perhaps ahead of time and doesn't have to be reheated or prepared right before the party and wrapped in tinfoil to retain heat. I don't want to make a dip because the hosts are saying that there will be PLENTY of salads. I was hoping to prepare something more on the savoury bitesize morsels line...know what I mean? I was hoping to keep the use of seafood to a minimum because I haven't had much experience with it and I want to be able to make several times as practice before the potluck. I think spicy will be ok but nothing too hot. My parents are going to a party that is being hosted by my old principal(really nice guy) and I wanted to impress him and his guests. I was talking to him earlier today and he hinted and maybe something more on the ethnic side, and I quote, "Maybe you could try something for us uncultured Canadians to try(I'm Korean)." Mind you, I don't have access to many gourmet or ethnic food-products due to the lack of specialty shops.
How's that for a hint?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 15, 2005)

Swifty,

 I posted a  recipe here called appy or picnic loaf..Easy, uses ingredients readily found in any market and of your choosing..It is made the day before, chilled then sliced and placed on a nice tray..My kids love it.. Here is an easy one that I make for get togethers
Banana Rumaki....Serves 8
8-10 slices bacon, cut in half
5-bananas, slightly underripe
1/2-c. brown sugar
1-Tab. curry powder
Blanch bacib in boiling water about 10 min, Drain and dry well. Cut bananas into 1-1/2 inch chunks and wrap in bacon, secure with toothpick.
combine sugar and curry powder and sprinkle on wrapped bananas..Bake on rack in a 350 oven for about 10 min. or til bacon is crisp and sugar slightly caramalized.
kadesma


----------



## ironchef (Aug 15, 2005)

You can halve this recipe or scale it to whatever amount of portions you need

*Insalada ai Fruitti di Mare*

*Yield: Approx.8 lbs. or 32 4 oz. servings*

*Ingredients:*

2 lb. Fresh Scallops 
2 lb. Fresh White Shrimp, shell on
2 lb. Fresh Mussels 
2 lb. Fresh Calamari 
1/2 c. Fresh Lemon juice + the zest of the lemons
1 c. Extra Virgin Olive Oil 
2 Tbsp.Garrlic, minced 
4 Tbsp. Fresh Italian Parsley, finely chopped 
3 Tbsp. Fresh Mint, finely chopped 
2 Tbsp. Fresh Oregano, finely chopped
2 tsp. red pepper flakes 
1 medium Red Onion, finely diced
1 Red Bell Pepper, finely diced
1 Yellow Bell Pepper, finely diced
Kosher Salt 

*Method*:

In a large stock pot, prepare 4 quarts of boiling, lightly salted water and prepare a large ice water bath(s). Blanch the seafood until just cooked through, 1-1/2 minutes for the calamari, 2-3 minutes for the shrimp and scallops, and 3-4 minutes for the mussels or until they open. Shock all seafood in the ice water immediately after cooking, remove all shells, and pat dry. In a large mixing bowl, combine all of the seafood and other ingredients except for the kosher salt. Mix until all ingredients are well incorporated, season with salt, and toss to mix. Chill in the refrigerator for at least 2 hours before serving.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 15, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Swifty,
> 
> I posted a recipe here called appy or picnic loaf..Easy, uses ingredients readily found in any market and of your choosing..It is made the day before, chilled then sliced and placed on a nice tray..My kids love it.. Here is an easy one that I make for get togethers
> Banana Rumaki....Serves 8
> ...


That sounds like a really fun appetizer. I'll defintely put it on my to-try list. Keep those recipes coming!
Also if it will help you, the party is only a small one with an estimated capacity of 12 or so people.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 16, 2005)

This one is really good & quick!

Texas Caviar
1(15 1/2oz)can yellow hominy, drained
1(15oz)can black eyed peas, drained
3 green onions, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, chopped
1 large tomato, chopped
1 medium sized green bell pepper, seeded & diced
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded & minced
1/3C chopped fresh parsley
1/4C chopped onion
1/2C commercial zesty Italian salad dressing
Garnish: fresh parsely sprigs
Tortilla Chips

Combine first 9 ingredients in a medium bowl; stir well. Pour salad dressing over black eyed pea mixture; toss gently. Cover & chill thoroughly. Toss again before serving. Garnish if desired. Serve with tortilla chips. Yield: 6 1/2 cups.
This recipe makes a heafty yield for a crowd. Add a 15 ounce can of black beans, drained , to make the recipe serve even more.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 16, 2005)

Jkath had posted this one awhile back and it's GOOD!
*Alice's Salsa Bites *

11 oz. cream cheese 
1/3 c. good salsa 
2 eggs 
1/2 c. shredded pepper jack cheese 
1 Tbsp chopped green onions 
1 clove minced garlic 
1/4 c. sour cream 
2 Tbsp chopped cilantro 

Preheat oven to 350. Whisk cream cheese in bowl till smooth, add salsa & eggs till well blended. Stir in cheddar. Add green onion & garlic. Mix well. 
Generously spray a mini muffin pan w/oil. Fill each w/mixture. Bake 15-18 min till centers are firm. Remove & cool. Spread tops w/ sour cream. Sprinkle cilantro on top.

Here's another of my favorites
*Grilled Vegetable Bruschetta*
2 zucchini (sliced ¼” thick)
2 yellow squash (sliced ¼” thick)
2 red bell peppers
1 medium eggplant (peeled and sliced ¼” thick)
4 garlic cloves, crushed
1 loaf crust bread (Tuscan or Ciabatta, sliced ½” thick)
3 springs rosemary, chopped
Parmesan cheese
Kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
½ c olive oil
1/8 c balsamic vinegar
1 tsp Dijon mustard
 
Brush vegetables and bread slices with ½ of the olive oil and ½ of the garlic.

Season vegetables and bread with salt and pepper on both sides. Let stand at room temperature. Put vegetables and bread on a preheated grill. Make ½ turn after grill marks appear on vegetables. Vegetables will need to grill approximately 3 minutes per side.

Arrange grilled vegetables on decorative platter. Cut grilled bread into triangles and arrange around vegetables. 

Put remaining 2 cloves of garlic, vinegar, and mustard in a food processor on high. Add ¼ c of olive oil slowly to emulsify. Add salt and pepper to taste. Drizzle over vegetables.

Sprinkle vegetables and bread with rosemary and Parmesan cheese.


And these are good warm or at room temp:
*Zucchini Squares*

3 c unpeeled, cored zucchini, shredded or coarsely chopped (not in a food processor)
1 c Bisquick
1 c chopped onion (preferably green)
½ c Parmesan cheese
2 Tbsp parsley
½ tsp salt
½ tsp seasoned salt
Dash pepper
1 tsp oregano
1 clove minced
½ c oil
4 eggs, slightly beaten
1 c diced pepperoni (or you can use a jar of Hormel--or other brand-- natural bacon bits instead)
1 small can stems and pieces of mushrooms, drained
½ c chopped green pepper

Mix all ingredients in a large bowl with a wooden spoon. Put in 13x9” greased pan. Bake at 350F for 25-30 minutes or until top is brown. Cut in squares.


----------



## Swifty (Aug 16, 2005)

Cherry2000 said:
			
		

> Barbecups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Would you reccomend these served warm? How about for reheating?
If I tried these one hour ahead of time, do you think it would stil taste great?

P.S. I just tried making these and BOY was I in for a treat. the first run was a bit messy but I think I've got the hang of it! I used Honey-Garlic bbg sauce and added some chopped red and green peppers and they were DELICIOUS!
Ladies and gentlemen we've found a keeper.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2005)

Swifty,

My youngest son asks for this every Christmas eve..If you can get a loaf of frozen bread dough it's a snap and is so tasty ..It's best served warm, but my kids will eat it right out of the refrigerator I prefer it warm thank you...
It should make about 24-26 slices depending on how thick you cut it. It takes about 10-20 minutes to prepare..
I call it a Rotolo
1-loaf frozen bread dough
flour for bread board 
1/4lb. thin sliced dry salami
1/4lb. mortadella, sliced thin
1/4lb. ham, thin sliced
1/3lb. provolone, sliced thin
1/3lb. swiss cheese thin sliced
1 egg beaten with a little water for wash
Thaw the bread and let it rise, covered, punch down and kead a few times on floured board.
preheat oven to 375. On the floured board, roll out dough to a 12 x 16 rectangle. Tear meat and cheese into bite sized pieces and sprinkle over the bread. Starting at long end, roll uo tightly, jelly roll style. Pinch ends together and turn under, place on cookie sheet and brush with egg wash. Bake 25 to 30 min or til a golden brown. Let rest a few minutes before slicing..Slice thin and place on serving tray...These can be made ahead and frozen..Then just thaw and bake as above..
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 16, 2005)

Make this 3 days in advance and it will be even better.  It's great with crackers - table water or triscuits.

    Pimento Cheese 

8 oz. sharp yellow cheese and 8 oz. white cheddar cheese, grated
1/2 tsp. sugar
1/2 tsp. salt (I do not use this much salt--maybe half or just over half--depends on your taste)

               18-25 shakes of Texas Pete *or*
*1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper and 9-12 shakes of Texas Pete
20 slices of pickled jalapeno pepper, chopped fine
1 golf ball size spring onion, chopped fine
8 oz. mayonnaise
4 oz. drained pimento, chopped 

Mix and let sit overnight in refrigerator or eat immediately if you can't wait.  

  OR:

Many brands of prepared hummus offer a roasted red pepper variety but taking 5 minutes to dress up a plain or a forty spice hummus will result in a much richer dip, bright in color with the added amount of red peppers you are using and bright in flavor with a little extra lemon juice and garlic.

1 (14 to 18 ounce) jar roasted red pepper, drained 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 clove garlic, cracked from skin 
1 1/2 cups prepared hummus spread (recommended: Tribe of Two Sheiks 40 Spice Hummus 
Chopped parsley leaves, for garnish 
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes, for garnish 
1 teaspoon coarse salt 
20 carrot sticks, available already cut in the supermarket 
1/3 pound fresh green beans, trimmed 
1 medium zucchini, cut into sticks 
1 large red bell pepper, seeded and cut into strips 
1/2 pint grape tomatoes 

Coarsely chop peppers and place them in a food processor with lemon juice and a clove of garlic. Pulse grind the peppers to get them going, then scrape in the prepared hummus and process until dip is smooth and evenly red in color. Transfer dip to a bowl and garnish with parsley and crushed pepper flakes. Serve with vegetables.[font=&quot]

OR:

[/font]  1/2 cup olive oil
1/3 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves plus sprigs for garnish
1 medium shallot, quartered 

   1 small (about 2-pound) cantaloupe, halved crosswise, seeded, cut into 6 wedges, peeled
6 small fresh water-packed mozzarella balls or one 8-ounce ball, * drained
6 thin slices prosciutto, cut in half lengthwise, gathered into ruffle
6 8-inch wooden skewers 

   Using on/off turns; puree olive oil, 1/3 cup basil, and shallot in processor until basil and shallot are finely chopped. 

   Cut each cantaloupe wedge crosswise in half. If using large mozzarella ball, trim and cut into 6 cubes. Alternate 1 melon piece, 1 piece ruffled prosciutto, 1 mozzarella ball or cube, 1 more prosciutto piece, and 1 more melon piece on each skewer. (Can be prepared 2 hours ahead; cover and refrigerate. Bring to room temperature 15 minutes before serving.) 

   [font=&quot]Arrange skewers on platter. Drizzle with basil oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Garnish with basil sprigs. 


[/font]


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2005)

*Prosciutto-Wrapped Asparagus W/Goat Cheese*

   [font=&quot] [/font]

   [font=&quot]1 clove garlic[/font]

   [font=&quot]1 TBS chopped chives[/font]

   3[font=&quot] tsp red-wine vinegar[/font]

   [font=&quot]½ TBS Dijon mustard[/font]

   [font=&quot] [/font]

   [font=&quot]Spread piece of prosciutto with goat cheese, then cut in half and wrap 3-5 pieces of blanched asparagus (depending on size) with the ½ piece of prosciutto.  Place in a single layer on a plate and pour sauce over prosciutto and serve.[/font][font=&quot][/font]

  OR:

Bruschetta is always good - if you need a recipe I'll post it.  It's the tomatoes, fresh basil, red onion, a little olive oil and balsamic - each person scoops some up and puts it on the toasted baguette slice.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

*This recipe is so easy and can be served hot or cold. It is always a party favorite of me and my friends. *

Parmesan Chicken Bites


6 chicken breasts
½ cup crushed packaged herb-seasoned stuffing mix
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 tablespoons snipped fresh parsley
1/3 cup butter, melted

Cut each chicken breast into 6-8 pieces about 1½” square. Combine stuffing mix, cheese, and parsley. Dip chicken pieces into butter. Then roll in stuffing mixture. Spray a foil lined baking sheet with a cooking spray. Place in a single layer on foil lined baking sheet. Bake in a 300º oven for about 10 minutes, or until tender. Transfer to a platter and serve hot or cold with toothpicks.


----------



## mish (Aug 17, 2005)

Swifty said:
			
		

> Well I was thinking more of an appetizier than can be prepared perhaps ahead of time and doesn't have to be reheated or prepared right before the party and wrapped in tinfoil to retain heat. I don't want to make a dip because the hosts are saying that there will be PLENTY of salads. I was hoping to prepare something more on the savoury bitesize morsels line...know what I mean? I was hoping to keep the use of seafood to a minimum because I haven't had much experience with it and I want to be able to make several times as practice before the potluck. I think spicy will be ok but nothing too hot. My parents are going to a party that is being hosted by my old principal(really nice guy) and I wanted to impress him and his guests. I was talking to him earlier today and he hinted and maybe something more on the ethnic side, and I quote, "Maybe you could try something for us uncultured Canadians to try(I'm Korean)." Mind you, I don't have access to many gourmet or ethnic food-products due to the lack of specialty shops.
> How's that for a hint?


 
An antipasti tray is easy & can be assembled at home at the last minute with a variety of ingredients:

A loaf of crusty Italian bread (focaccia or ciabatta, or sliced bread sticks wrapped in prosciutto)
A variety of olives
Marinated sun-dried tomatoes, mushrooms, or artichokes
Wedges of cheese (goat, Parmesan, mozzarella, etc.)
Hard salamis (pepperoni, Genoa)
Sliced fruit (apples, figs, pears)

Shrimp (Tray) on Ice: Shrimp can be prepared/cleaned at home & make a cocktail sauce. Garnish with sliced lemons and or limes. (Know you were reluctant about seafood, but could keep the shrimp in the fridge till you are ready to go & buy a bag of ice.)

If you can find some won ton wrappers, bake them in a mini muffin tin, let cool (can be made ahead), & fill them with a variety of goodies before you leave.

Sliced cucumber rounds, hollowed out & stuffed with a mixture of seafood, cream cheese, herbs & some hot sauce make a nice presentation & can be done at the last minute. They pair well with strawberries stuffed with a cream cheese mixture or mascarpone all on one platter.

I'll look thru my recipes & see what else I can find. Hope something here peeks your interest.


----------

